# BLACK PAINT JOBS WITH RED FLAKE



## mfuentes (Nov 2, 2007)

BLACK PAINT JOBS WITH RED FLAKE


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

what about them


----------



## mfuentes (Nov 2, 2007)

post up some pic.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

here's a 70 rag I painted for a homie,




























this was my first paint job a couple years ago,had to replace the rear quarters


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Nov 10 2008, 05:30 PM~12115679
> *here's a 70 rag I painted for a homie,
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Beautiful bro :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

here is black with pearl red patterns and red HOK ice pearl on top


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 10 2008, 08:51 PM~12117923
> *here is black with pearl red patterns and red HOK ice pearl on top
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice as hell. Got pics of whole truck?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

it WAS nice... it was wrecked like 20 times in one month looks like pure asshole now


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 10 2008, 08:24 PM~12118562
> *it WAS nice... it was wrecked like 20 times in one month looks like pure asshole now
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

i have never seen a vehicle that big with that small of wheels, are those 13's or 14's???


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

i think this is what you lookin for, black with red flake


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 10 2008, 10:39 PM~12118834
> *LOL
> 
> i have never seen a vehicle that big with that small of wheels, are those 13's or 14's???
> *



14'S THAT WAS before it was lowered after it looked tight!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 02:25 PM~12122244
> *14'S THAT WAS  before it was lowered after it looked tight!
> *



did it look like this :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

black base, red flake, red kandy.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 12 2008, 12:48 AM~12131991
> *did it look like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



sure did!! was going to get switched up then it was wrecked a few times no I see it deliverin pizza now and then, no wheels just bobo's on it now and all smahed up :angry:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 12 2008, 07:33 AM~12133460
> *black base, red flake, red kandy.
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!


----------

